# 2000 F-550 Central Hydraulic Issues



## ryanrodhoc2 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a 2000 F-550 with a Muncie Central Hydraulic kit. It runs my dump bed, Spreader, and Plow. It is pt# fb-ph9 pr. My problem is my belts broke in the engine. It says in the cab that vehicle is equipped with a clutch pump kit and check belts. It also says PT#36t37852 I cant find anything. All i am looking for is belt size to replace. I tried a 74 To big Probably guessing about 2 inches. I have no part number on belt that tore off. It is a dual belt system. If anybody could please give me some help it would be very much so appreciated. Thanks in advanced


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Take a piece of rope and route it around the pump and whatever else is driven with it and then measure the rope.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Any idea who installed it?

You could check with them. 

Or the rope method works too.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

36t37852 label, $0.46

If I remember correctly that was a A66 belt. If that is correct we used a power band belt 2A66. Can't get into the application site currently.
Send me a PM.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

http://cwkits.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/FMK66-8.pdf

Not showing v-belts but serpentine.


----------

